# Baking with yogurt....does it kill the good stuff??



## CartersMomma (Jan 4, 2002)

I bought a LOT of yogurt through our co-op, yummy whole milk organic. I've been cooking with it a lot, using it in place of buttermilk, milk or even cream cheese in baked goods, and everything has turned out PERFECT.

Does heating the yogurt kill all of the good bacteria, etc. in the yogurt?

THanks for your help, healthy mamas!
Christa


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

High heat baking would kill off the bacteria and stop them from doing their thing...however the bacteria have accomplished other things, like increasing the nutritional value of the milk when they converted it to yogurt, and have made the milk proteins more digestible. So it's still a good thing!

Just made some 'live' yogurt cheese to spread on those baked goods and you get double good stuff!


----------



## Katie Bugs Mama (Feb 1, 2004)

Mmmm....I love to bake with yogurt. Like the pp, I'm sure that the high heat kills the beasties in the yogurt, but it's still pretty good for you.

I just wanted to share my favorite idea for using up large quantities of yogurt. I make smoothies with yogurt, frozen berries and/or other fruit, and a bit of fruit juice and use the mixture to make popsicles. DD thinks that these are the biggest treat for dessert and doesn't even realize how good they are for her.


----------



## CartersMomma (Jan 4, 2002)

Thats kind of what I figured, but I also figured it was still probably "healthier" than milk, and everything has turned out so much better.

I make yogurt popsicles as well........my son asks for "healthy popsicles" and thinks they are so great! That is a good tip though! My mom made them for me growing up, with yogurt and orange juice concentrate blended up......yum. Probably pretty sugary though.

Thanks for your responses.


----------



## umefey (Sep 10, 2004)

I bake with yogurt all the time.. It makes a GREAT egg replacer


----------

